
The Coffin Makers of Kabul - La-ang
https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2017/10/coffin-makers-kabul-171010054223999.html
======
La-ang
2017, yet still relevant seeing the stagnating state of security in
Afghanistan.

